
Ask HN: How do I find electronic engineers who'll join a startup? - kentleigh
I&#x27;m a web&#x2F;software developer by trade, and I&#x27;m intending on starting a company that will involve building electronic devices, mainly focused on the IoT industry.<p>I live in the West Midlands area of the UK, so I&#x27;m far from the startup bustle in the US.
What would be the best way to meet people who would be interested in joining a startup company in this part of the world?
======
bashit
I took a graduate course on IoT development with a concentration on Bluetooth
Mesh. My professor happened to be very enthusiastic and passionate about
bluetooth. Apparently he started a meetup on IoT and IIoT. The meetup now has
received alot of attention. Therefore, maybe take a class, attend a lecture,
or search for a meetup. Perhaps reaching out to a university professor would
be helpful in getting their perspective. Sounds like you need to grow your
network.

~~~
kentleigh
My network is definitely lacking; I suppose that's part of what I'm wondering,
is where to start to meet more people; honestly most people I meet aren't
exactly looking to get involved in building a new company while also being
skilled.

Contacting professors and attending lectures are not something I would've
considered, so thank you for that suggestion.

